# FUR STOP St. Charles Sat. Nov.22



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

First stop of the coming season will be Sat. Nov.22nd at Bares Sports Shop, downtown St. Charles. As usual, we need large quantities of muskrats and deerhides to fill our orders. Stop is scheduled for Noon. Good luck. Roger


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Any prediction of what to expect this fall.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The rat ave. at the NAFA sale, which won't be published until Mon., will definitely have to be taken into consideration. We know what the XL down brought. I'm thinking that the xxl-xxxl that were sold private treaty brought $10, they were asking for 12. I'm thinking the Ave. will be anywhere from 7-8. That's before comm.. They were asking 10 for the XL, and got 7.50 to 7.75 on the bulk. I'm thinking carcass and skins in the 6-7 area, and 7-8 finished. All speculation with season still a few months away. definitely a good article to trap. It is still one of the most saleable items, much more so than say a **** or coyote. Roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

December type ****, $11-13. Thanksgiving on to first of year.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

We will open at the door here on Nov.1st. BE PRUDENT IN WHEN YOU TRAP, AND SELECTIVE IN WHAT YOU KEEP. Roger


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

furandhides said:


> December type ****, $11-13. Thanksgiving on to first of year.


Hi Roger,

Are those finished or green ****? Also wondering your take on finished coyote? Looks like our coyotes averaged around $20 at NAFA, but I'm still not that good at deciphering their grading...

Thank you

-Chris


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

magnumhntr said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> Are those finished or green ****? Also wondering your take on finished coyote? Looks like our coyotes averaged around $20 at NAFA, but I'm still not that good at deciphering their grading...
> 
> ...


 Finished heavy **** XXL-XXXL. Heavy select silvers @15-20. You're right on with the coyotes.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT. Everything looks the same. Make sure that rats are dry prior to freezing. Remember new time, stop starts at noon. Good luck. 231-258-2677 regular business hours. Thanks. Roger Please support your Mi. Fur Buyers


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Do not thaw frozen carcass rats, and flat frozen skins. Carcass, skins, or dry on rats. Deerskins needed.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you Stopping at Jay's this weekend?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Are you Stopping at Jay's this weekend?


 No. Not this time.


----------

